# Any reviews on sony handcyam with projector?



## jyotish (May 8, 2012)

Hi guys, I am keen on buying this new Handycam frrm Sony that projector built inside the camcorder. I want to use this for my classes like showing some good off field videos to students. has anyone tried it as yet?


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 8, 2012)

for model PJ5E?


----------



## jyotish (May 15, 2012)

yes there is PJ5 and more models. Im setting my eyes on PJ260E. But looking for some guys who would have opinion on it. That will help before buying. Personally im too impressed with this feature, i share tips on share trading etc will help in shooting & showing market videos right away. I saw sony's talking a lot about it on their website etc. i have asked them on their user forum at *www.facebook.com/SonyIndia/app_104098299713273
interestingly many others are also finding this projector useful. There are ppl talking about how they will use projector feature. This info is on same page as well


----------

